# PSE PSE VENDETTA XS xs XL ANY REAL DIFFERENCE



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Most will say the longer A-A of the XL will hold steadier on target and while that may be true I have the XS and shooting my best groups ever out at 50yds so go with the one that feels better in your hand....


----------

